# Connected, but "No Internet Connection" (modem + wireless router)



## oroco

Hi all,

Hoping someone can help me. I'm not the world's greatest computer girl but I know enough to be good at following directions 

I have Comcast internet including a modem and router, both installed by the company around 6 months ago (details below). A few times recently, I will suddenly lose connectivity. My laptop wireless connection shows that I am connected but "No Internet Connection." Laptop browsers, as well as my consoles (so I know it's not just the PC) all show DNS errors.

RCA modem
Model DCM425
MAC 001E69165148

Netgear wireless router
MAC A021B796DCE0


Of course it seems to happen on Friday afternoons when I get home from work, requiring a service visit on Sunday at the earliest, and resulting in potential service charges and (WORST) a whole weekend with no internet.

I've spoken to multiple Comcast reps and all they do is push a new signal to the box. When that doesn't work, it seems they just want to get me off the phone asap, and schedule a service call. Last time, the guy came to my house, and ended up solving it by unplugging everything. He said to try this and "pray." Well I've tried to no avail. I'm piggybacking on someone else's connection now and hoping they don't kick me off before my conference calls (and gaming <_<) this weekend.

I'll be eternally grateful if someone can help me. Let me know any info I can provide.

Thanks!!


----------



## etaf

> I'm piggybacking on someone else's connection now and hoping they don't kick me off before my conference calls (and gaming <_<) this weekend.


 this is the same as stealing really and also we do not offer support for this activity - if the person has a limit on thier usage - like 2GB which a lot of my customer have then then will get a bill and there network will slowdown when they reach the limit

BUT we can help you get back on line

How often do you disconnect - is it intermittent or once disconnected you stay disconnected ?

whats the status off all the lights on the modem and on the router when its working normally and then anything change when you get disconnected

also anything connected by cable to the router does that also disconnect ?
if nothing connected - can you connect by cable and see if that also disconnects

would you post the following tests when its working OK and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects

if you are also connected by wireless include the xirrus screen shots

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which *network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours* on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet

When the disconnects occur do the LEDs on the router or modem provide any helpful information?

When you get a disconnect you now shut down your computer and unplug the modem and router, right? And then plug in modem, followed by plug in router and then boot computer? Does that get you going again? If not, do you then try unplugging the modem, connecting a computer directly to the modem, and then plugging the modem back in? (And, again, do the modem LEDs tell you anything interesting?)


----------



## oroco

Thank you both! I know it's bad stealing wi-fi so I'm using the hotel's next door only long enough to post replies. 

I've turned everything off and restarted several times.
If I connect the ethernet cable directly from the modem into my PC, it shows "Local area connection - no network access"

Modem LEDs: only the PC link is glowing, blinks a few times when I start it up and then stays solid.
Router LEDs: Green power light is solid, green lock light is solid, blue antenna light is blinking, orange "i" light is solid.

Once I disconnect, I stay disconnected. Or, I stay connected but with no access, that is.

When I'm connected using that wi-fi (showing five bars but "no internet access") here are the results:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Allison-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-46-C5-94
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9909:58ed:118c:2092%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 05, 2012 11:24:43 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 05, 2012 7:47:51 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 435190731
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7E-0C-A2-00-26-2D-A2-06-F5
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.dc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-A2-06-F5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Gbridge Virtual Private Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-50-F2-CE-82-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{02C99A0B-0406-49D1-85A0-79475560577F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.dc.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E2BC2E67-D698-41F3-9EBA-C13D13810866}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


C:\Users\Allison>Ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Allison>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Allison>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Thank you!


----------



## etaf

You will need to get back on to the ISP 


> Modem LEDs: only the PC link is glowing, blinks a few times when I start it up and then stays solid.


have a look here
http://www.simplehelp.net/2006/07/15/cable-modem-troubleshooting-rca-dcm425/

the cable link needs to be on and solid

you could try switching the modem OFF and disconnecting the cable connection

then reconnect the cable connection
switch on the modem 
and see if you get the cable link light on ?

without that you are not connected to the internet


----------



## oroco

Thanks, I unplugged the cable and the power but no change. I also called Comcast again and reset it, sent a new signal, etc. At least it helps a lot to confirm that the problem is with the modem -- you were way more helpful than the last 4 phone reps combined


----------



## TerryNet

> If I connect the ethernet cable directly from the modem into my PC ...


Just wanna make sure you remember that anytime you switch the device connected to the modem (e.g,, from router to computer) you must power cycle (unplug for 30 seconds) the modem.

As long as you are remembering to do that I agree that the issue is likely the modem, but possibly the ISP or your coax cabling/connections between the company's cable and the modem.


----------

